# Whats your fave body part to work on?



## greasemonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

What is everybodys fave body part to work out and what exercise is their fave on that body part?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Shoulders for me.....side lat raises....don't know why??


----------



## greasemonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

i forgot shoulders. probably cos i hate working them but feel free to add it!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Biceps, chest and abs. I don't train legs.


----------



## greasemonkey (Oct 6, 2010)

i enjoy my back and being a mechanic use it a lot when lifting gearboxes and such like


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess my masochistic tendencies make me like legs the most, closely followed by back.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

My penis...

It gets such a great pump, so intense...

to be honest, i wish there was a workout with it (properly) be pretty awkward at the gym,

"yo what you doing to day?"

"My dick."

"..."

"I'm gonna insert it in the penis press machine, and pull 50's"

"...what.?"

"Yea you heard..."

"."

"I feel awkawrd as i'm following that big guy now and i just had a cold breeze"./

"..w...t...f.?"


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Seriously though I hate training the lot.


----------



## wastedtime (Nov 18, 2009)

Gotta love training legs. (Another masochist here), just more rewarding than training other bodyparts; knowing you've put everything into a leg session and finding it hard to walk out the gym!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> My penis...
> 
> It gets such a great pump, so intense...
> 
> ...


Erm....yeah....

I would say triceps if my elbows are not hurting because i like the feeling of them pumping up. Legs i dislike only because i hate loading up the machines. Biceps just hurt and don't feel good. Back is fun but not hard to train. Chest is pretty cool to train also.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

WRT said:


> Seriously though I hate training the lot.


Why train if you hate it?......... i know if i hated training i definitley wouldnt do it as it takes up loads of time which you could being doing a lot better thngs.


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

I like training my arms best, am pretty proud of my progress with them :thumb:

Also enjoy training legs though, they need the most work so I like feeling like I'm doing something constructive lol.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

back


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Back or legs. I love training legs even though i can hardly walk afterwards lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Gotta be the arms...the guns..the guns.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Baz R said:


> Why train if you hate it?......... i know if i hated training i definitley wouldnt do it as it takes up loads of time which you could being doing a lot better thngs.


I like the side effects.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

chest and back. chest because i feel its lagging and like improving on it, and back because its probably my strongest bodypart


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

has to be chest, ur arms, shoulder, chest all feel huge after a session


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

I love doing bis and tris as i can feel my top hugging them on the drive home


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Back


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Biceps, 5 days a week, cos ill look massive for da ladies ayee?

Legs because they give me the strength to slam it in peoples faces!! *basketball slam dunk lol*


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

1 being the most liked 7 being the most hated.

1. Chest

2. Back

3. Biceps

4. Abs

5. Triceps

6. Legs

7. Shoulders

But I love all when I lift correctly and the heaviest i've lifted.


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

shoulders, dumbell press

probably because i have seen some decent gains in this area

least favorite

squats, but just got to get them done!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Chose back but whole rear complex really - hams, l back, traps, lats, rear delts


----------



## Welly1987 (Jan 25, 2010)

Back - Deadlift

Love the raw power involved. Sorts the men from the boys :rockon:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Chest-simply because when it's pumped is the only time my pecs don't look like fecking moobs


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

dont really have a favourite but ifi had to choose id say legs heavy hacks and shoulder heavy behind the neck


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

ARMS


----------



## Joey Goldcoast (May 4, 2010)

\ said:


> Back - Deadlift
> 
> Love the raw power involved. Sorts the men from the boys :rockon:


I just started deads after moving to a gym with the facilitys. I love em. Maybe it's the fact I can shift more weight on this than any other exercise.

So Back - Deadlift for me also.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Favourites in order.

1. Chest

2. Back

3. Legs

Least favourite in order

1. Abs (boring)

2. Shoulders (never get a pump or anything, cant gain size on delts for some reason)

3. Arms (boring)


----------



## DarH (Jun 21, 2010)

Arms for me, followed by Shoulders, Back.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Favourites in order.
> 
> 1. Chest
> 
> ...


What is it you find boring about it?

If I found I was bored working a particular bodypart I would just change it around to something that didn't bore me.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Got to say I love chest but back comes a close second because the sheer power of back movements. Shifting 120k on deadlift for reps against biceps curls.....no contest what gets me going lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

scottish676 said:


> What is it you find boring about it?
> 
> If I found I was bored working a particular bodypart I would just change it around to something that didn't bore me.


I just prefer doing bigger movements like squats, deadlifts, bench press and t bar rows these days. Nothing beats 20 rep squats for that rewarding feeling at the end.

Abs bores the hell out of me just because I can hardly see my sixpack anyway :lol: Biceps bore me usually just because they're a small muscle I suppose. I don't spend much time on them because they get caned when I do back anyway. I used to love doing triceps and am very strong at skull crushers, but my elbows hurt so much these days I have to make do with pulldowns.

Never understood my problem with building up my delts though, I press as heavy as I can for 6-8 reps, do raises as heavy as I can and focus on my form but they still look sh!t. My rear delts are ok but my front delts are non existent.


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

back n shoulders


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> I just prefer doing bigger movements like squats, deadlifts, bench press and t bar rows these days. Nothing beats 20 rep squats for that rewarding feeling at the end.
> 
> Abs bores the hell out of me just because I can hardly see my sixpack anyway :lol: Biceps bore me usually just because they're a small muscle I suppose. I don't spend much time on them because they get caned when I do back anyway. I used to love doing triceps and am very strong at skull crushers, but my elbows hurt so much these days I have to make do with pulldowns.
> 
> *Never understood my problem with building up my delts though, I press as heavy as I can for 6-8 reps, do raises as heavy as I can and focus on my form but they still look sh!t. My rear delts are ok but my front delts are non existent*.


Feel for you there mate, shoulders are one of my strongest parts and grow well.

Legs however are crap and seem to take ages to grow :confused1:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Well we are opposites then lol, my legs grow quick! Everything else grows fine to be honest, I'd love to have massive delts they make a person look much bigger, arms look sh!t without delts as well.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

i love legs as well, know you done a good leg session when you have to hold on to the rail goin down the stair with both hands and you cant bend your knees or your legs will buckle!!!!! lol

p.s this is my first post hello to everyone


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm with Kate on this one - side raises! My supposed Chest, Delts & Triceps workout is fast becoming a dumbell side raises psycho session and a few other exercises dotted around it for good effect. I LOVE how I look after doing side raises!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LEGGIES !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Everything.

Seriously - I love training FULL STOP, every part - totally hooked on it


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Shoulders... then tris  x


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Legs.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Got to be arms for me, No rest point between sets and excercises,just get crazy pumps and strethc the fascia.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Chest/Tris


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Everything.
> 
> Seriously - I love training FULL STOP, every part - totally hooked on it


 X2


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

X2 on what urinal said tbh.

Love training everything alough idk it depends on mood? sometimes im really hyped for working shoulders/chest/back/arms even legs. It just depends.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Tric, doing a close grip bench press, piling as much as i can.


----------



## Kazb74 (Jan 12, 2010)

Back - you can hit it from so many angles.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

love training everything but if had to choose would be back.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

i voted back because i love bent over rows and i find it an easy area to pack mass onto.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

Back and triceps.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

i like multijoint movements. deadlift is my favourite exercise but for some reason before each set i get a little scared lol. does anyone else get this? like a feeling im about to be in agony lol.

if i had to pick one bodypart i would probably say chest. it changes most of the time depending on what im progressing fastest at. the only one it NEVER is is shoulders. im **** at shoulders. i like legs once a year.


----------

